# Australian National Champion Jacobin



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

National Champion Jacobin at the 2013 Australian National Pigeon Show, Adelaide South Australia, July 12-14th. Ash red splash young cock bred and owned by Bryan Frost, Victoria.


----------

